# Just bought a new klein 6-in-1 tapping tool



## Daniel Case (Dec 27, 2012)

I love that word china on there


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Try this, I have used this set for about 2 years. Nice and small, easy to keep in the bag.

http://www.greenlee.com/products/DRILL%40FTAP-KIT.html?product_id=17143


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Harbour freight makes one too that works well oddly enough. same as the greenlee, and a 1/4 of the price.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> Harbour freight makes one too that works well oddly enough. same as the greenlee, and a 1/4 of the price.


I tried that one, snapped 2 of them first time I used them. I have never snapped a greenlee.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> Harbour freight makes one too that works well oddly enough. same as the greenlee, and a 1/4 of the price.


The Greenlee ones are nice.

But, for the price, I might check out the Harbor Freight ones.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Plus one on the greenlee my Klein always broke


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

local134gt said:


> I tried that one, snapped 2 of them first time I used them. I have never snapped a greenlee.


Like everything harbour frieght, its hit or miss really. 

I have had mine for a few years.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I had to go and check my 6-1 tapping tool as well. I bought it about just shortly after Christmas so its only two months old. It doesn't have China on it anywhere.:001_huh:

Does Klein have two different manufacturing plants? Maybe one that ships tools to Canada or maybe just the whole eastern seaboard of North America?


----------



## Daniel Case (Dec 27, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> I had to go and check my 6-1 tapping tool as well. I bought it about just shortly after Christmas so its only two months old. It doesn't have China on it anywhere.:001_huh: Does Klein have two different manufacturing plants? Maybe one that ships tools to Canada or maybe just the whole eastern seaboard of North America?


 im not sure but that is really odd


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> Try this, I have used this set for about 2 years. Nice and small, easy to keep in the bag. http://www.greenlee.com/products/DRILL%2540FTAP-KIT.html?product_id=17143


I've had the same one for just under the two year mark. Great set, find myself using it instead of a self tapping screw. I do have a Klein self tapping screwdriver style, great for reaming out box holes on old metal boxes.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

*Go slow, saliva*

They all last longer if you go slower and use some...spit.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Daniel Case said:


> I love that word china on there


Good stuff...:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> Like everything harbour frieght, its hit or miss really.
> 
> I have had mine for a few years.


I have one of those sets, and it works when I need it to. For the price, I buy 2 at a time to have extras - and still save money.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Wpgshocker said:


> Try this, I have used this set for about 2 years. Nice and small, easy to keep in the bag.
> 
> http://www.greenlee.com/products/DRILL%40FTAP-KIT.html?product_id=17143


I have the Craftsman model, I bought several years ago. If has a standard type tap chuck and the taps store in the handle. I still uses the standard taps, that are available, just about everywhere.


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

Maybe that removable tapping bit it just made in China while the base/handle is made in the USA.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> I have the Craftsman model, I bought several years ago. If has a standard type tap chuck and the taps store in the handle. I still uses the standard taps, that are available, just about everywhere.


 I need to replace mine, I'll be on the lookout for that version. The only gripe I have with the 6-in-1 is the difficulty finding replacement taps (I don't care what model it is, sooner or later you break a tap) and the fact that sometimes you need a short tap where having the staggered sizes won't fit.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a really bad habit of converting my 3:1 tap tool into a 2:1 tap tool


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Big John said:


> I need to replace mine, I'll be on the lookout for that version. The only gripe I have with the 6-in-1 is the difficulty finding replacement taps (I don't care what model it is, sooner or later you break a tap) and the fact that sometimes you need a short tap where having the staggered sizes won't fit.


Man, Did I mess up on the King's English, on that post. I should proof read my entries, before I hit the submit button.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Daniel Case said:


> im not sure but that is really odd


I checked today while at work and NONE of my Klein tools show anything but "Made in USA".



Ionspot said:


> They all last longer if you go slower and use some spit.


 Thats what she said.:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

_Retiredspark_, do you have a model number for that Craftsman tap? Can't find anything like it.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Wpgshocker said:


> Try this, I have used this set for about 2 years. Nice and small, easy to keep in the bag.
> 
> http://www.greenlee.com/products/DRILL%40FTAP-KIT.html?product_id=17143


I'm lovin em!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> _Retiredspark_, do you have a model number for that Craftsman tap? Can't find anything like it.


Probably talking about the model# 52171
*
*


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Big John said:


> _Retiredspark_, do you have a model number for that Craftsman tap? Can't find anything like it.


It's listed, in a later post. 
I looked it up, on the Sears tool site. The one they sell now, is a poor excuse, for the one I have. 
Mine is a quality tool, that holds the taps securely and is a pleasure to use.
The one they sell is a Chinese piece of junk and falls apart, while it's being used. Even though it's branded Craftsman, it's not warranted. 
Sears is digging their own grave, one tool at a time.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I found the original USA made model, for anyone interested: New old-stock on ebay. It looks like a much better construction than the current Chinese version.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I just looked it up in a catalog that sells craftsman. They cheapened the design, as they have with a lot of stuff.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> ...They cheapened the design, as they have with a lot of stuff.











Yeah, this is what they're selling now, compared to the one in my link. No T-handle adapter, much thinner shank, smaller colet, and it has a lot of really poor reviews.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Big John said:


> I need to replace mine, I'll be on the lookout for that version. The only gripe I have with the 6-in-1 is the difficulty finding replacement taps (I don't care what model it is, sooner or later you break a tap) and the fact that sometimes you need a short tap where having the staggered sizes won't fit.


You don't need to use the tri-taps. I just got some high quality standard taps that I keep in a small case with an Allen wrench and drill bits for each size.


----------

